# Wooooo Hooo!



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello Ray ,

Your order has shipped. (Order#: **** placed on 10/2/2009)

# To track your package visit the following link:
https://store.epiksubwoofers.com/orderdetails.asp?OrderID=****
# You may also use the preceding link to review your order details or print an invoice

Thanks again for shopping at Epik Subwoofers!
Visit us anytime at http://store.epiksubwoofers.com


My Dual Dynasties are on the way!

man i cant wait!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Ray, I understand the excitement. take some photos of when they get dropped off and are being unpacked.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

will do


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase! Like Tony said, pictures are in order when they arrive!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope it gets here by friday, I am in houston.....


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Don't you just love this hobby, well done Ray and look forward to seeing the subs and your thoughts on them :T


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Hobby?

I thought I was going to save money doing this instead of a boat this year......Hmmmmmm It seems like I MAY have been mistaken!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Save money?! Yeah right... 

I find this hobby to be more time consuming and cost consuming than any others that I have.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know what you mean, My wife has said that if I want to upgrade anything I must sell something and come out even in the end without putting any extra money in.
I love her so much:T


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

*Forgot to put up some pics.*










Above is overall view

sub right side below










and the left










close up with grills removed










the Epiks are MONSTERS......:devil:

Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looking very cool indeed and bet it sounds awsome, well done and some great pics :T


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, they look huge in that room. Out of curiosity have you tried placing the Emo mains upside down to keep the tweeter closer to ear level?


----------



## halco (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats, Very nice set up


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there any device that REMOVES that doggone channel logo at the bottom right of the screen. Its aggravating.....


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> Is there any device that REMOVES that doggone channel logo at the bottom right of the screen. Its aggravating.....


What exactly do you mean Ray, is it something to do with the subs or Cable TV :scratch:


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think he means the SyFy logo on the screen. Those logo's are a royal pain. They interfere with the picture on just about every station. I think the stations put them there to discourage copying. I too wish there was some way to get rid of them. Those subs look like the bomb!!


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

SyFy logo on the screen. 

Yes that is what I am talking about. those doggoned logos.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a fine looking setup. Just curious about how the Emotiva speakers sound, we had another member awhile back asking about them and haven't seen or heard anything about them untill now, they are a good looking speaker.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> SyFy logo on the screen.
> 
> Yes that is what I am talking about. those doggoned logos.


I remember when plasmas first came out and the image used to get burned into the screen if you weren't careful, but I agree some of them logos are a pain


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

ray in kingwood...

looks amazing but...

-I think your mains are set up wrong.. as far as I know, in that sort of design a tweeter should be on the inside.. otherwise if you're sitting in between the two speakers, the mid-woofers will reduce the fidelity of the tweeters' sound. Tweeters are also supposed to be ear-level for best results.

:T though! :T


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, its been a while now since I have owned these two monsters. I must admit......they are incredible. My only regret......was not getting 4 to balance em out.

So far I have only broken a couple of beersteins with them. 
I AM however going to add another pair of subs. Thinking about a couple of ED450's since epik no longer produces these. Any thoughts?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> OK, its been a while now since I have owned these two monsters. I must admit......they are incredible. My only regret......was not getting 4 to balance em out.
> 
> So far I have only broken a couple of beersteins with them.
> I AM however going to add another pair of subs. Thinking about a couple of ED450's since epik no longer produces these. Any thoughts?


Ahhhh... The Upgraditus bug. That seems to be a very commom issue among individuals within our hobby. Especially in the LFE/Sub department. 

The only definitive cure I have ever seen are the LMS Ultra's. Your epik's are nice, but I know several people who eventually want to upgrade to satisfy their itch.

Of the dozens of people I have researched, all have come to the conclusion that the Ultra is the end-all-be-all sub...

Not sure how it would sound implementing it with your epiks though...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> I AM however going to add another pair of subs. Thinking about a couple of ED450's since epik no longer produces these. Any thoughts?


If you're going to consider eD my only suggestion is do your research very carefully. I assume you would anyway, but eD has been struggling for a while so extra due diligence beforehand might help you avoid doing something you could potentially regret in the future.

I'm not intimating you do or don't do anything, only that eD warrants extra caution at this point in time. Caveat emptor...


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

Inspiration....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfqcmfP3gjU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a really cool video!


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

theJman said:


> That's a really cool video!


Did you see his other videos? One of them you can physically see the walls moving almost as much as the subs... Ok ok... I might be exaggerating a bit, but you can definitely see the walls moving. It's the video with the water bottle.

Not many subs on the market that can displace that much air and sound so good doing it!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I did indeed check out a few of the others, and kept thinking two things:


He had a Captivator in a tiny room like that and it wasn't enough, he felt compelled to upgrade? :yikes: I have to imagine his ultimate goal is to simply dislocate his house from the foundation... :hsd:

Maybe he should spend a little less on subs and update that 1970's shag carpet


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks good.. Like the Emotiva gear 

Hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

theJman said:


> If you're going to consider eD my only suggestion is do your research very carefully. I assume you would anyway, but eD has been struggling for a while so extra due diligence beforehand might help you avoid doing something you could potentially regret in the future.
> 
> I'm not intimating you do or don't do anything, only that eD warrants extra caution at this point in time. Caveat emptor...


Why is that? Every thing I read and the reviews were all positive.

Thanks in advance:sn:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> Why is that? Every thing I read and the reviews were all positive.


eD, sadly, is the tale of a once proud company that's now languishing on the brink. The majority of the damage happened in the past two years it seems...

I started looking into buying something from them back then, and they were just starting to have problems. My research at that time turned up just too many disturbing things, mostly related to poor management (that was my assessment anyway). The most glaring -- the one the fanboys actually took pride in for some perverse reason -- was how ridiculously long it took eD to deliver product. Posts on eD owners threads would go something like "9 weeks and still waiting for my A5-350", to which someone would reply "ah, that's nothing - mine took 17 weeks!". It was just expected that you would never get anything within a reasonable time, almost as though the longer you waited the more 'dedicated' you were. I was floored that these folks would tolerate such nonsense, but for some inexplicable reason they did.

In the past year things have gone from bad to worse. eD has dropped literally half their product line, shipments can and have stretched into the dozens of weeks, product quality has gone down, amps are failing at a very high rate, customer service is virtually non-existent, out of stock conditions are prevalent, and on and on. eD even took the extreme step of retroactively slashing their warranty period because of all the claims, so people who bought something with a 5 year warranty had it cut to 1 year.

This is only an overview unfortunately, because I don't want it to appear as though I'm bashing them while they're down. You're free to buy a product from whomever you'd like, I'm only suggesting you do quite a bit of research before you take a chance on eD. At one time that wouldn't have been necessary, but today that's not the case.


----------



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow I did not know any of this. Thank you Jim, looks like I will reconsider my decision.....


----------

